# dmesg problem



## mefizto (May 15, 2015)

Greetings all,

I have a strange problem.  Upon start-up the OS reports status of process and eventually reaches the point of asking for a pass-phrase for encrypted hard-drive: 
	
	



```
Enter passphrase for ada0p4:
```
 However, next another message appears 
	
	



```
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen6.2: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus6
```
When I type my pass-phrase, the OS complains about incorrect pass-phrase and offers to type the pass-phrase again.

Any idea how to fix this?

Kindest regards,
M


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2015)

The USB message is because it doesn't run 'in sync'. So it sometimes pops up at unexpected places, just ignore it and keep typing the password, it shouldn't affect it.


----------



## mefizto (May 15, 2015)

Hi SirDice,

Yes, I have been ignoring the message.  However, it appears that the message is somehow interpreted as a text for the encryption prompt, because when I type the pass-phrase, it is never accepted.  And, no, I have not mistyped the pass-phrase, it happens every time.

So it appears that the solution is to type anything the first time and then on the next prompt type the correct pass-phrase.

Kindest regards,
M


----------



## tobik@ (May 15, 2015)

I have the same problem on my desktop. I simply ignore the first entry and press enter multiple times until I get the next prompt. I have also set kern.geom.eli.tries to 4, so that I have effectively 3 tries to get my passphrase right. 

I think my keyboard (MS Natural Ergonomic 4000) is part of the problem here, because it works normally with other keyboards.

IIRC there is support for entering passphrases in the loader now in 11.0-CURRENT. So I hope this problem simply goes away in the future.


----------



## mefizto (May 15, 2015)

Hi tobik,

Thank you for the tip on how to change the number of tries.

Kindest regards,
M


----------



## da1 (May 15, 2015)

mefizto said:


> However, it appears that the message is somehow interpreted as a text for the encryption prompt, because when I type the pass-phrase, it is never accepted.



I second that. Maybe it's worth posting to the mailing list.


----------

